# Qu'est ce que "eCPM" dans iAd



## Sebaudi (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai une application sur l'App Store, j'ai configuré le "iAd network" depuis iTunes Connect, donc normalement tout marche, mais quand je clique (je suis dans iTunes Connect)sur "iAd Network et que je vois ce graphique (voir capture d'écran)je ne comprends pas ce qu'est le "eCPM", ni même si je gagne de l'argent ou pas...


Pouvez m'expliquez... Merci d'avance


----------



## Bladrak (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Le eCPM correspond au "coût pour mille impressions". Il s'agit du montant versé par Apple pour 1000 impressions de la bannière de publicité. C'est une valeur variable selon différents paramètres que j'ai du mal à comprendre...


----------



## Sebaudi (15 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.
Apple verse ce revenu a qui ?


----------



## Rez2a (15 Juin 2011)

Ben à toi logiquement.

Si j'ai bien compris le principe d'iAd, les annonceurs font des gros chèques d'au moins 1M$ à Apple, Apple se charge de fournir les pubs à ton appli, et te reverse une partie du gros chèque de l'annonceur en fonction du nombre d'affichages dans l'appli (eCPM comme dit, coût pour 1000 affichages du bandeau de pub), ou du nombre de clics sur la pub.


----------

